# Currency Exchange



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone know if it's better to change currency in the UK or Cyprus. I'm not bringing much cash, just enough to buy a cheap car and I'd like to get the best exchange rate possible.

I went to Kusadasi on holiday last year and got a much better exchange rate in Kusadasi. Is it the same in Cyprus?


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

u r better off getting a credit card with no overseas transaction costs.
that way u get the interbank rate rather than some arbitrary rate dreamed up in the local market.
always assuming u have a uk bank
bern


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

I use a pre paid currency card. Works just like a debit card ie can pay at shops, petrol etc and use cash point with the advantage that I can choose when to buy the currency.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

dave&carrie said:


> I use a pre paid currency card. Works just like a debit card ie can pay at shops, petrol etc and use cash point with the advantage that I can choose when to buy the currency.


Hi Can you top these cards up in Cyprus or do you do it online or is there another way??
Lisa


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Hi Can you top these cards up in Cyprus or do you do it online or is there another way??
> Lisa


The euro rate is slowly rising at the minute, typically, I exchanged some in the UK with an exchange company after waiting for what seemed like years for it to creep up some, now it is a lot higher, talk about missing the boat.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

leesa13 said:


> Hi Can you top these cards up in Cyprus or do you do it online or is there another way??
> Lisa


You can certainly top up whilst on line in Cyprus. In fact last time I topped up in Cyprus I used the wifi connection at the Brewery Bar then popped next door to the cash point at Alpha Bank and withdrew the cash. Well handy.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

berni109 said:


> u r better off getting a credit card with no overseas transaction costs.
> that way u get the interbank rate rather than some arbitrary rate dreamed up in the local market.
> always assuming u have a uk bank
> bern


Surely that can't possibly be true? I'm 99% sure you are mistaken here, altho I would like to hear your opinion on the matter.

I would say that you could def get a credit card with no overseas transation costs, but it would also be at regular bank "buy"-rates, which is usually about 4-6% on top of the actual interbank rate.


----------

